

As encryption spreads, U.S. seeks balance between privacy and security - sinak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/as-encryption-spreads-us-worries-about-access-to-data-for-investigations/2015/04/10/7c1c7518-d401-11e4-a62f-ee745911a4ff_story.html

======
silet
disgusting. the government have been trying key escrow for three decades now.
no. NO. _never_. we will never let it happen. over my dead body.

